# ruger mark II .22 lr



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I am trying to find a used ruger mark 2 for sale, anyone in central Ohio know of one at a gun shop please let me know


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

Try Sportsman's Stop 419-341-1567 ask for Dan, Mark1 with reddot in his shop, the him Tom sent you.


----------

